# Bianchi Infinito CV



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I know it's early days, but has anyone had a test ride of the the new Infnito CV? It looks good on paper, I wonder if it's just hype.


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

I can't even find the different builds, prices, etc on the Bianchi website.


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

may not help much, but here is two links
Infinito CV: Das neue 2014er Bianchi Infinito CV - oder wie Juan Anto and Bianchi Infinito CV


----------



## freefall_junkie (Sep 4, 2013)

My first post here, so greetings from Scotland!

The detailed specs are now on Bianchi's website although they are well hidden Bianchi - More than 125 years of history, international leadership 

Pricing info here although it is in Sterling Bianchi 2014 Road Bikes And Watches ? Eurobike 2013 - BikeRadar 

I have taken a very bit leap and put a deposit down for an Infinito CV in the Ultegra Di build. Delivery quite some way off though. The mechanical ultegra model is available now in the UK, as are the Chorus & Athena versions, but apparently there is a delay on the parts from Shimano for the Di build.

Mark


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

freefall_junkie said:


> My first post here, so greetings from Scotland!
> 
> The detailed specs are now on Bianchi's website although they are well hidden Bianchi - More than 125 years of history, international leadership
> 
> ...


Bianchi is such an awesome brand and the Infinito such a stellar performer in the endurance/race category that it really isn't much of a leap of faith. Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Didn't see this link posted so here ya go.
Bianchi Infinito CV review | road.cc
Looks like they like it .


----------



## freefall_junkie (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, seems I now own RoadCC's bike of the year :- )
The road.cc Bike of the Year 2013-14 | road.cc


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Isn't it "just" the runner up?

Oh, sorry. It was second in their superbike of the year, not bike of the year. They must have an interesting points system.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Anybody else get or test one? I would love ro hear your thoughts on the ride quality and handling. I am leaning hard toward the Infinito CV (though it is actually a bit over my reworked budget--struggling with that part, but I like the bike so much on paper). I am still trying to find a local shop to test ride one myself.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Handling should be like the ur-Infinito, or? No changes to the geometry.
I fouundt that I like quicker-handling Bianchis. I prefer my new 59 cm Sempre Pro to my old 57 cm Infinito in that respect. Steeper head angle, slightly more trail and 10mm shorter stem got the snap I liked so much on my 96 (!) Ti Megatubo back.

As for the magic carpet ride of the Infinito CV: I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## immmay (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi All, first time posting here. Greetings from CA 

I've put just over 150miles on my 53cm Infinito CV in black and celeste and can share some impressions as compared to my other Bianchi's

The ride is smoother and less buzzy than a 2006 928. Both bikes were set up with 700x25c tires and had different wheelsets. The Infinito CV has a damped ride quality to it that is very different from that of the original 928.

I also ride a 2010 Bianchi D2 Axis with 700x30c tires. On the road, the Infinito CV feels less harsh than the big tires paired with the Al frame. Granted, some of the effect is due to similar pressures being used in the 25c and 30c tires.

The Infinito CV has been a joy to ride and it appears to live up to much of the marketing claims.

One annoyance with the bike, however, is the internal cables. They do make quite a bit of noise reverberating inside the down tube as compared to the externally cabled 928 or Axis. I suppose this is the price paid to have these sleek aero lines.

bike stats:
Infinito CV - GP4kS 700x25c Pacenti 23SL
928 - Ultremo ZX 700x25c EA90 Aero
D2 Axis - Challenge Eroica 700x30c Fulcrum Racing 5


----------



## matreid (Jul 13, 2010)

Is anyone seeing any availability of the Infinito CV in California? I can't find any store that has a test ride available.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

I am hearing April availability from all my sources on this coast. My guess is a little earlier out on your side.


----------



## immmay (Feb 8, 2014)

La Dolce Velo in San Jose, CA had a 50cm Infinito CV Ultegra back in the November timeframe.


----------



## BluBianchi (Apr 18, 2010)

I bought the original 2010 Infinito in May of that year and put 12, 500 miles on it. I brought it to the shop for a routine tune up in January and was told the fram had a corrosion problem. When I saw it, corrosion had started in the brake calble, and spread at the hole on the top tube where the brake cable came out for the rear brake. Whe the guys at the shop went to clean the cable, a piece of the frame came with it, making the hole bigger. They sent pictures to Bianchi, who wouldn't replace the frame for free, but did give me a new frame at a drastically reduced price...and it's a CV.
So far, 150 miles in, the geometery is close but not quite the same. The head tube isn't quite as high, but still very comfortable. The ride is very smooth. I loved my old Infinito and keep asking myself if it's just my imagination that this is smoother, or is it real. All I know for sure is the ride rocks!


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is a take from a rookie. I had the opportunity to ride a cv last week. Very smooth and can climb well. (better than my Ridley.) I liked it. The owner of my LBS has a infinito. He road the CV and has ordered a new frame for himself. I personally would have Campy drivetrain over the Ultegra that he has. Seemed twitchy for me but that may be just me.It is alot smoother than the regular infinito. (According to My LBS.) 
Well there is my take on it.


----------

